# NORTH KOREA, should I go there?



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

Who has ever been to North Korea, and can tell me wether it is a good choice to go there. Thanks everybody.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck getting there... and don't expect being able to leave again, unless you're from China


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Dont be silly, quite a lot of tourists visit North Korea and in general they're quite safe if they keep in line. As far as I know it's only Americans and South Koreans they dont allow normally. As far as I know the only major barrier to going there is cost; because it's a closed country and visitors are strictly monitored, those offering travel packages there can charge the earth because of their monopoly. I'm pretty sure that if you have the cash you would be able to go there but you'd have to get to grips with the fact that most probably every minute of the day someone would be watching you! ...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

You should really go there. It is one of my dreams to go to the DPRK once in my life. For more information ask vertigo, he is a Dutch forumer who has been in North Korea


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting thread from one of the SSC forumer who has been in North Korea
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203076


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've looked across the wired fences in the DMZ from the South Korean side. Other than being told not to take any pictures facing north, there wasn't anything fearful about the trip. Several agencies organize tours from Seoul to the border, including North Korean-dug infiltration tunnels and the negotiations area at Panmunjom.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

There's nothing interesting indeed


----------



## amiga_07 (Mar 22, 2006)

san francisco! i have a friend from there, it sucks xxxx :sleepy:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

I have been there. 

Is it a good choice to visit? Can't say so in general. I found it fascinating and well worth it, but your mileage may vary. 

If you're fascinated by (ex-)communist countries like me, North-Korea is a very interesting destination. It offers a unique insight in a very strict communist country, you get an idea how China was like under Mao, or how a 1984-like state works... 

However, visiting is f*cking expensive, and you should realize that you can only go there accompanied by official guides, who will only show you what you want them to see. So don't expect to see the negative sides of the country; you only get to see the glorious highlights. For a good perspective, I found it important to read a lot about the country so you also know what is really happening there. That way I could place all the propaganda into a context, which made it... rather creepy. You get paranoid anyway, being accompanied all the time and not being allowed to talk to regular people in the country. 

So... it is not the most relaxing or entertaining holiday, and it will cost you a lot of money. Only go there if you're really interested in it. If you are, you will probably find it a fascinating and worthwile trip.


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

here you can find some more info and pics.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Skyman said:


> There's nothing interesting indeed


It's more interesting when you can't speak French with those Quebecois in the "same country".


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Do not go to North Korea. Just visit Panmunjon. You never know--these are unpredictable people. What if you get taken hostage and used as a bargaining tool for food etc.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Go there by all means!!!

Go there before the country is atomically bombed. You just never know when this happens. The last chance to experience stalinism.

I'm sure I'll go ther one day. On Air Koryo and one of their beutiful Il-62s. Whoohoo!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I'm sure I'll go ther one day. On Air Koryo and one of their beutiful Il-62s. Whoohoo!


I thought Air Koryo's service is terrible--- based on what I've heard from those Ontarians who visited North Korea. Korean Air--- in South Korea, however, is one of the best I've been. (The meal in business class is really delicious, and the seats are spacious...) I think it's totally different for Air Koryo.

Beautiful Il-62??? Even Austrian Airlines won't have that faulty machine!


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd like to go to Pyongyang. It's a amazing place, it's very good to know new places, and specially diferent places.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

als ik jou was zou ik er niet heen gaan 
dan zou ik eerder naar Zuid Korea gaan


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Andrew said:


> As far as I know it's only Americans and South Koreans they dont allow normally.


Damn, I qualify for both criteria, which makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to visit NK before their regime collapses.

AFAIK, though, there's regular visitations from SK to Diamond Moutain (Mt. Kumgang) in NK.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Honestly, its one of those places I'm really curious about, thus I want to see it. Unfortunatly I can't go there cause I'm a US citizen. But, I'm also a Russian citizen, hmm I wonder if they will let me in that way. Well anyways, even if you decide to go to NK, the only consulate is in Beijing, so you'll have to go through there. As far as any tour program is concerned, the guides will probably show you monuments of and maybe skycrapers, but don't expect to see any starving people. Despite that, its such a mysterious place, and thats what attracts me.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Beautiful Il-62??? Even Austrian Airlines won't have that faulty machine!


Don't get me started about AC...

In fact the Il62s are among the most reliable and versatile airplanes ever built and I wouldn't hesitate a second to board one of them. Actually, I'd love to.


----------

